# Roosa Master parts



## farmer66 (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a Roosa Master fuel injection pump on a Ford 2000. The damper ring has disentigrated and caused damage to the weight basket drive pins. Where can i buy the new integral design damper ring?

Thanks for any leads!

Farmer66


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Give Dakota Diesel a call, should be able to fix you up.

https://dakotadieselservice.com/


----------

